# Had some luck, w/ pics



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Hit an unmentionable stream yesterday with a guy from work and caught these two steelies. Both fish went back to be caught another day. The male was on a jig and waxworm and the female was on a stonefly. 



For some reason the pic wont come up in the post; just click on the links below to see them.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome! Those fish are beautiful!


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

great looking fish you got there!


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Nice fish!


----------



## 20acredave (Jun 2, 2009)

Very nice looking fish! Congrats.


----------



## KVG (May 25, 2010)

Nice Fish


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Congrats!!


----------



## Manofsteel (Jun 7, 2006)

Congrats. Those are two nice looking fish.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

nice


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice work! If you're going to release them though, take it easy on the gill grabbing. The gills are probably the most sensitive part of a fish's body. Those fish should have probably been kept after being handled in that manor.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> Nice work! If you're going to release them though, take it easy on the gill grabbing. The gills are probably the most sensitive part of a fish's body. Those fish should have probably been kept after being handled in that manor.


Yup, I hear ya. Usually I hold them under the fins, but they didn't want to stay in my hands that way (just like your avatar pic). Both fish took off like a rocket after released.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice fish. Don't worry they survived, a steelhead is a very tough fish. I certainly don't lay awake at night wondering if the steelhead that I release survive.


----------



## Tigerfly (Feb 2, 2007)

Great fish. A few questions if you don't mind. What pound test were you running? Were you running any sort of leader? If so what pound test and was it clear or green? I need to get out soon and run maxima ultra green for a main line but need to get some leader material. All I can find lately is berkely vanish and it never fails to break when I get a bruiser on.

Thanks!

Tigerfly


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Tigerfly said:


> Great fish. A few questions if you don't mind. What pound test were you running? Were you running any sort of leader? If so what pound test and was it clear or green? I need to get out soon and run maxima ultra green for a main line but need to get some leader material. All I can find lately is berkely vanish and it never fails to break when I get a bruiser on.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Tigerfly


I was using 10LBS tirlene XT for mainline (maxima would be perfect), and a 2 foot, 8LBS p-line fluorocarbon leader. The water still had a nice stain to it so 8LBS is fine. Next week I'll probably move down to 6LBS p-line. These fish were caught under a bobber. Stay away from the vanish, that stuff just doesn't hold up. Broke off on 2 steelies a few years ago with it and I haven't tried it again.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Congrats on the nice fish!



jrv said:


> I was using 10LBS tirlene XT for mainline (maxima would be perfect), and a 2 foot, 8LBS p-line fluorocarbon leader. The water still had a nice stain to it so 8LBS is fine. Next week I'll probably move down to 6LBS p-line. These fish were caught under a bobber. Stay away from the vanish, that stuff just doesn't hold up. Broke off on 2 steelies a few years ago with it and I haven't tried it again.


Another P-line user here. I run the #6 CXX Extra Strong for mainline, and for leader its either the same #6 CXX, #5 Floro or Evolution.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Burksee said:


> Congrats on the nice fish!
> 
> 
> 
> Another P-line user here. I run the #6 CXX Extra Strong for mainline, and for leader its either the same #6 CXX, #5 Floro or Evolution.


 Cxx is hard to beat. Spin or pin!!


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been running the hi-vis cxx this year and I love it!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

jrv said:


> Yup, I hear ya. Usually I hold them under the fins, but they didn't want to stay in my hands that way (just like your avatar pic). Both fish took off like a rocket after released.


 
Yeah, if there was no blood, they were probably fine. I have had buddies on my boat hold lakers under the belly for a picture (so they could be released) and the fish would sometimes squirm, which resulted in my newbie friends switching to a choking-under-the-gill-death-grip on the fish (which just about made me go insane). If course, their actions caused the fish to bleed, and further resulted in the fish not swimming away---a.k.a. being dead as a door nail. After those instances, I simply suggested that we should not take more pictures unless the fish is one that we can legally keep. That's definately an awful feeling when you see a buddy who has no idea what they are doing end up killing a fish simply for taking a photo. Without a doubt, it is my biggest pet peeve to fishing.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Very nice fish indeed, but you should not hold them by there gills there is oil on our hands that can cause infection, as well as added destress, they swim away fine but then again a deer can run a few hundred yards after being shot through the lungs, nice fish, and not tryin to start anything just hate seeing them gilled and released.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Sparky23 said:


> but then again a deer can run a few hundred yards after being shot through the lungs, nice fish, and not tryin to start anything just hate seeing them gilled and released.


I never thought of it that way. That's a pretty legit way to explain it. It makes perfect sense.


----------

